# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  [ Giúp đỡ ] step UPH và Driver UDX

## linhdt1121

em xin vào đề luôn.
em mới lôi đám step UPH599 và 596 mua từ lâu ra test thì thấy có hiện tượng lạ, mong các bác gỡ giúp em
1. em có 2 con UPH599 kèm driver UDX5128, thông số trên mach3 em đặt như sau
...   vận tốc 12000, gia tốc 1000 (với vitme bước 32) nhưng ko hiểu sao khi chạy step rất sượng, cảm giác gằn thấy rõ và cầm trên tay thì nó rất rung, khi lắp vào phần cơ có sẵn thì phát ra tiếng cót két rất khó chịu, kiểu như ray, vitme lắp chưa chuẩn. nhưng khi cho chạy tốc độ cao khoảng 1000rpm thì độ rung gần như ko còn, step lại em như thường, chỉ lúc đầu tăng tốc và lúc dừng lại giảm tốc thì vẫn thấy dung
2. vẫn bộ cơ như trên, e thay con step UPH596 kèm driver UDX5114 vào thì hiện tượng kêu rít ko còn ( loại trừ khả năng tiếng cót két là do cơ khí ko chuẩn) nhưng nó lại xuất hiện hiện tượng lạ hơn là khi chạy theo chiều thuận thì step chạy đúng, còn chạy theo chiều nghịch thì nó chạy sai, vận tốc tăng gấp đôi và số vòng quay cũng tăng gấp đôi ( em nhập dòng lệnh G0 z40 thì nó chạy tới 80mm)
.... mặc dù tốc độ set chỉ 8k nhưng khi chạy chiều ngược nhiều khi có hiện tượng mất bước, chiều thuận thì ko bị
.... nhiều khi bấm chiều ngược nó ko chạy, khá chập chờn
.... em đã thử đổi dây tín hiệu sang các trục khác nhưng vẫn bị hiện tượng như vậy, loại bỏ yếu tố dây nối thì em đã test rất kỹ, tất cả driver đều chạy điện 100V qua lioa 2kw
3. khi em test máy, mặc dù file gcode có F=10000, vận tốc các trục X,Y,Z lần lượt là 12000,8000,8000, FRO đặt 100%, mach3 đã ***** và kemel speed đã đặt ở 100khz nhưng máy chỉ chạy max đc 4000
có bác nào biết lý do những hiện tượng trên chỉ giúp em với.
cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin
.... do muộn em ko chụp ảnh với quay clip lúc step chạy đc, mai em sẽ up clip sau. phần hình ảnh cài đặt trong mach3 em cũng nợ mai vì máy tính cài mach3 ko có interner, mai trời sáng mới chộp hình đc

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... bác chạy gì mà kinh thế
2. Bác chỉnh pp input thành Pulse/Dir chưa hay đang để chế độ CW/CCW?
3. Bác dùng BOB gì?

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ặc ặc... bác chạy gì mà kinh thế
> 2. Bác chỉnh pp input thành Pulse/Dir chưa hay đang để chế độ CW/CCW?
> 3. Bác dùng BOB gì?


1. chạy 1krpm chỉ là em test xem sao thôi, tại khi chạy nó bị dung nên em mới thay đổi các dải tốc độ xem sao chứ tốc độ bình thường em để có 300rpm
2. đã chỉnh bác ah, nó chập chờn chứ ko phải ko chỉ chạy 1 chiều, mà chiều ngược lại chạy gấp đôi chiều thuận em mới bó tay
3. BOB của bác leduc gì đó
trang web đây bác ah:http://letech.vn/index.html
hình như họ ko sản xuất BOB nữa hay sao mà ko tìm thấy trên web, nhưng file hướng dẫn em vẫn còn trong đt
bộ máy tính này và BOB em vẫn đang dùng, nên khả năng do BOB e nghĩ khó xẩy ra
bác bắt mạch tiếp giúp em

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, thế thì bác chỉnh kernel speed lại thành 25K, vận tốc lại thành 2000 xem nó còn bị vụ 2 chiều ko đồng bộ nữa ko?
Sau đó bác chỉnh kernel speed thành 35K, microstep thành 400 step/rev xem tốc độ tối đa được bao nhiêu?

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

cả ngày hôm nay em ko có nhà để test, bây giờ mới về đến nhà.
kết quả test theo như bác gà hướng dẫn là ko có gì thay đổi, tất cả các hiện tượng vẫn y nguyên như vậy
em post một số hình ảnh phần cài đặt trong mach3 các bác xem có gì sai xót ko.









còn đây là clip em lắp cả 2 con step UPH596 và UPH599 trên cùng 1 trục Z của máy.
kết quả là 596 thì chạy chiều xuống nhanh gấp đôi chiều lên và khá chập chờn, lúc được lúc ko.
599 thì nghe rõ riếng cót két do step rất dung gây tiếng kêu ở gối đỡ FK.

clip 1 với 596



clip 2 với 599

----------


## linhdt1121

em vừa phát hiện ra 1 hiện tượng lạ nữa là khi đổi 2 dây của các chân step và dir trên BOB thì step vẫn quay đc bình thường, ko có hiện tượng chỉ quay 1 chiều và tất cả các lỗi em đề cập ở #1 vẫn ko thay đổi gì.
... em vừa tháo driver UDX5114 của con 596 thì phát hiện 2 chỗ board đã có chút mầu đen, chắc là kết quả của việc bị nóng



chỗ bị đen đấy là chỗ của 2 con trở công suất, ko biết nó có phải là nguyên nhân cho hiện tượng chạy 2 tốc độ cho 2 chiều ko

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái này mình chỉ đưa ra suy đoán thôi nhé:

1. Nhìn cái bàn phím bác dùng mình đoán con PC của bác chắc cũng cũ. Thế mà trong hình bác vẫn để Kernel là 60Khz là quá nhiều. Ngay cả các PC mạnh thì BOB thường, qua cổng LPT cũng chỉ ổn định trong khoảng 25Khz-35Khz, tốt nhất là bác phải chạy chương trình Driver Test xem tốc độ khoảng bao nhiêu là hợp lý.
Ngoài ra các linh kiện bác Lê Đức dùng chưa chắc phù hợp với tần số cao.
Bác muốn chạy 100Khz thì nên mua các dòng BOB cao cấp hơn, qua 

2. Nhìn clip 1: với con 596, nhìn có vẻ nó đuối kéo ko nổi, driver nám đen => có thể do dòng cao, nóng
Con 599 mình ko rõ tiếng kêu đâu ra nữa

3. Vụ đổi dây step/dir mà vẫn quay được 2 chiều thì mới thấy lần đầu >.<, vụ này chắc chờ các cao thủ trả lời

4. Trục Z có vẻ bước 10 mà tốc độ & gia tốc bác đang để quá cao. Driver UDX5114 là driver thường, chạy khoảng 100-300rpm thì ngon chứ set tốc độ cao nó ko có lực. Theo kinh nghiệm thì trừ khi bác chơi servo/hybrid thì mới nên set gia tốc như thế

Do đó mình nghĩ bác hạ tốc độ xuống: kernel chừng 25Khz thôi, Acceleration chừng 300 thôi, Max Speed 800 trước xem chạy có bình thường hay ko?

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

1. máy tính của em là case đồng bộ của fujitsu, ram 2G, chip E5300
em cũng đã thử ở tất cả các mức kernel nhưng ko có gì thay đổi cả.
2. con 596 thì em set dòng ko cao, sờ vào chỉ ấm ấm chút thôi, cái chỗ đen đen kia có thể là do trước khi em mua đã bị rồi và chắc là nó đủ khỏe vì em lấy tay quay vitme khá nhẹ
3.mai e sẽ quay lại clip vụ đổi 1p,2p mà step vẫn quay bình thường, còn vụ đổi dây chắc ko quay đc vì mất khá nhiều time, dung lượng cao khó up youtube
4. mai em sẽ set tốc độ nhỏ xuống, nhưng em nghĩ 800 thì có vẻ chậm quá, máy điêu khắc mà 800 thì bao giờ mới xong được bức tranh

... hiện tại bây giờ em đành chấp nhận việc step dung và phát ra tiếng kêu khó chịu, nhưng vụ chạy 2 chiều ko giống nhau và khá chập chờn của con 596 thì cụ giúp cho, chứ đang chạy file nó mà dở chứng thì toi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình thấy mấy cha chạy gỗ nhanh thì toàn dùng servo/alphastep bác ợ

Step thường chỉ chạy tốt với tốc độ khoảng 200-300rpm, chạy nhanh ở ngoài thì được, gắn vào máy là đuối. Alphastep có thể chạy khoảng 1000-2000rpm với đủ torque. Còn trên 2000rpm thì nên chuyển sang servo.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## CKD

Theo dõi thì vẫn chưa nắm hết được tình hình của bác.
UDX512 là driver 5phase 2.8A max đúng không?
Vậy nó chạy max được 1000 ppr.

Vấn đề của bạn.
1. Test step thì đầu tiên nên test không tải. Nếu test có tải sai thì phải tháo ra test không tải.
2. 1P hay 2P đều không khác nhau. Kết luận ngay là cái switch nó tèo.
3. Đối step/dir vớ nhau mà vẫn chạy đủ 2 chiều? Cái này phải xem cả BOB, LPT và nhất là phải xem lại việc đấu nối giữa driver & BOB có đúng chưa? Nghi nhất khâu này.
4. Không phải cứ máy bộ là xuất xung ngon. Theo kinh nghiệm là máy BOB sẽ ngon khi nguyên zin như lúc xuất xưởng. Nếu đã chọc ngoái, thay đồ thì chưa chắc.
5. Bạn dùng đồ điện có tuổi cao và chất kém thì nên nói không với tốc độ. Khi đã chạy sai thì việc đầu tiên phải làm với step là test lại với tốc độ cực chậm.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Vâng, ngày mai em sẽ làm lại từ đầu xem sao
Hiện tại thì tạm chấp nhận hiện tượng step bị dung, tiếng hơi khó chịu nhưng dù sao nó vẫn chạy đúng yêu cầu, vấn đề lớn nhất của em lúc này là con 596 vs driver 5114 kia, vì sao nó lại chạy 2 chiều khác nhau, lại còn chập chờn lúc đc lúc ko nữa chứ.
E đã chuyển dây step,dir sang các trục khác mà vẫn bị.
Bác bắt mạch, kê đơn cho em vụ này

----------


## Nam CNC

kĩ thuật về điện tử là mù tịt nhưng em có 1 kinh nghiệm là , đến thời điểm này những dòng full/half vexta là không nên xài nữa dù là dòng gì nếu việc đó để kiếm tiền , còn tìm hiểu em yêu khoa học , làm cho nó quay đúng là đạt yêu cầu , còn muốn hơn thì... xin bỏ qua. Khi già rồi thì cái gì cũng yếu và chậm

Em đề xuất ít nhất là dòng sau này có microstep , drive leadshine china , step lai , alpha step ..... cao cấp hơn là AC servo ( cũng nên tìm loại đời mới mới xíu chứ đời cũ thì em nó cũng chập cheng )

----------

josphamduy, linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

2 ngày hôm nay e bị mất mạng ko update đc.
Em đã lấy mạch phát xung và test driver, kết quả là driver 5114 và step 596 chạy cả 2 chiều ok, ko co hiện tượng chập chờn cũng như chạy 2 tốc độ khác nhau.
Còn 599 chạy ở khoảng 300rpm thì ko dung, cao hơn thì dung

----------


## Gamo

Có lẽ driver bác kéo ko nổi con 599 với tốc độ cao hơn  :Big Grin: 

Tại sao bác phải dùng con 599?

----------


## linhdt1121

Trước mắt em sẽ kiếm bob và máy tính khác để test, vì cũng hơi nghi ngờ cái máy tính, em cài lại mach3 và nó tịt luôn  rồi.
Ko phải em phải dùng con 599 mà là trong tay chỉ có đám này, bây giờ đi mua dòng pk hay alpha thì kinh phí ko cho phép, mà dùng size 60 thì chắc kéo ko nổi vì kích thước máy em làm nó hơi to, vitme bước lại dài nữa.

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là test trên hệ thống và test với độ lặp lại cao. Việc chỉ test 1 lần hoặc test không trên máy không cho nhiều kết luận. Nó chỉ có ích khi phải loại trừ (kiểm tra riêng motor, driver).

Thường mình test theo trình tự như sau (với step):
- Tốc độ test sẽ được khảo sát trước, áp gia tốc khoảng 200-400, tăng dần tốc độ cho tới khi motor bị mất bước khi dang chạy gọi là tốc độ giới hạn. Giảm lại 30-40% làm tốc độ max cho máy.
- Home máy hoặc đánh dấu vị trí. Sau đó Zero toạ độ.
- Cho motor quay khoảng 20-50 vòng tương ứng với khoảng di chuyển thực tế từ 100-500mm ở cả 3 trục. Chạy tới chạy lui, lặp lại khoảng 1,000-2,000 lần (thường là 1,000 sau đó lặp lại với 5,000-10,000 lần) với lệnh G0 (chạy hết tốc độ). Có mở spindle.
- Kết thúc đưa về vị trí zero (tạo độ = 0). So sánh lại với vị trí đã đánh dấu. Kết luận.

Do quá trình lặp rất lớn nên thời gian test thường kéo dài vài giờ cho đến cả ngày. Test kiểu này sẽ loại trừ hầu hết các trường hợp khi vận hành thực tế. Trong đó có:
- Độ nóng và giảm công suất motor khi nóng.
- Độ chính xác của hệ thống khi đảo chiều nhiều lần.
- Độ ổn định của PC với thời gian dài.
- Can nhiễu khi làm việc với thời gian dài. Ở nhiều thời điểm khác nhau.
- Nếu Ok không sai (phần lớn bài test của mình sai dưới 0.02mm, mình cho là sai số hệ cơ). Nếu đã sai thì không có chuyện sai vài % đâu.
- Nếu sai? Lặp lại quá trình test với trục bị sai và không bật spindle. Lý do là spindle là một thiết bị gây nhiễu khá mạnh trên máy. Test với spindle và không spindle sẽ cho được nhều kết luận có ích. Hoặc tráo đổi các motor & driver với nhau để có thể loại trừ.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, GORLAK, josphamduy, linhdt1121, vusvus

----------


## linhdt1121

Thank cụ CKD nhiều nhiều. Đúng là em chưa bao giờ test như thế.
Hiện tại, phần cơ của em chưa hoàn thiện nên chưa test đc như vậy, khi làm tới phần điện thì rm phát hiện ra lỗi này nên test riêng lẻ từng phần.
Trước mắt em sẽ kiếm bob và pc khác cùng vs việc hoàn thiện phần cơ, sau đó sẽ theo trình tự cụ hướng dẫn và em update kết quả sau.

----------


## CKD

Test riêng motor, không gắn trên khung cơ khí thì bạn làm thế này.
- Đánh dấu bằng mực (cột dây gút có thể không đúng cho trường hợp này) vị trí cốt & mặt bích motor. Sao cho có thể thấy & kiểm tra được.
- Thực hiện bài test như ở trên. Sau đó quan sát & kết luận.

Trường hợp trục Z càng chạy càng đâm xuống phần lớn nguyên nhân nhân là do set quá tốc độ, step mất bước ở chiều có tải nặng (kéo lên). Thường thì giảm tốc độ & gia tốc sẽ giải quyết được.

Một số driver khó chịu thì còn nhiều nguyên nhân khác, cần khảo sát tổng thể hơn.

----------

GORLAK, josphamduy, linhdt1121

----------


## Ga con

Bác chụp giúp em cái mặt driver và màu dây bác đấu em xem phán thử.

Thanks.

----------


## linhdt1121

Về cơ bản thì test ko tải em cũng theo cách này, sau khi sơ bộ ok thì em sẽ gá step cho chắc chắn. Đánh dấu 1 đường cực mảnh lên khớp nối, tường là lấy mũi dao V đánh dấu, gá mũi dao đó vào đế từ. Chỉnh cho mũi dao gần sát nhất với cái vạch đã đánh dấu. Cho step chạy 1 file khoảng 10p.
Zero và kiểm tra bằng mắt thường.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác chụp giúp em cái mặt driver và màu dây bác đấu em xem phán thử.
> 
> Thanks.


Vâng, trưa đi làm về em chụp

----------


## GORLAK

Hay quá bác CKD, giờ e mới biết

----------


## linhdt1121

Kính bác gà,  mặt mũi em nó đây bác ợ

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Nghe bác tả trên em nghi nên bảo bác chụp hình, quả nhiên là...đúng thật.
Con motor này không đi được với driver này bác ạ. Motor là new pentagon (vexta chỉ có dòng Uph và Pk là new pentagon), còn driver là star, kiểu cũ. Bác ghép vào nhau nó chạy nhanh gần gấp 3 lần(full step chừng 180xung/vòng) thôi.

Bác tìm cái motor PH599 hoặc ph5913 mà ghép. Khác hãng có Mycom là dùng star thôi. Hoặc đổi driver thì dùng dòng Vexta Udx****N, Udk***, Rkd***, hoặc driver Autonic, techno... chạy được motor của bác.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Ối ối, vậy mà bên bán ghép thành bộ và bán cho em chứ em có biết vụ này đâu.

----------


## linhdt1121

Em còn thắc mắc nữa mong bác giải đáp giúp.
1. Với step uph599 và driver udk5128
Như bác nói là step vs driver này ko ghép đôi đc vì step sẽ nhanh khoảng 3 lần, vậy em hiểu là số vòng quay của step cũng sẽ hơn khoảng 3 lần.
Nhưng khi em test về zero nó vẫn đúng, và quãng đường đi cũng đúng theo lệnh nhập vào.
2. Vs step 596 và driver 5114
Nếu nó chạy nhanh thì phải nhanh cả 2 chiều chứ, còn ở đây nó chạy nhanh chỉ 1 chiều và khá chập chờn, nhưng khi test vs mạch phát xung ngoài, đảo chiều bằng cơm thì chạy ok. 
Em gửi cái clip test về zero, trong clip do tốc độ hơi cao, đế từ tầu lên khi về làm đồng hồ chạy sai 2 vạch, sau đó em giảm tốc độ và ko sai vạch nào nhưng lại ko quay lại.

----------


## Ga con

Em nhìn lại màu dây con motor của bác mới phát hiện mình nhầm UPH và PH.
Cụ kiểm tra motor, đo điện trở giữa các dây pha với nhau, nếu điện trở giữa các pha bằng nhau hết thì ok, kiểm tra lại cái driver 1.4a. Cái driver 2.8a đi với motor này coi chừng cháy or yếu motor.
Thanks

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Hôm nay em quyết định bỏ mach3 và chuyển qua nc xem có khắc phục đc ko thì lại gặp vấn đề là đã cài nc, update driver ok nhưng khi chạy nc thì gặp lỗi này.



Ngồi chán quá em lại lôi mach3 ra cài thì vẫn ko đc, mach3 mill ko thể nhấn đc nút reset, lúc nào nó cũng đỏ, nhưng trong port and pin để về com2 thì bỏ đc reset nhưng ko có xung phát ra.
Đến đây thì quá chán rồi, ngồi nghịch thế nào em lại ở mach3 turn lên jog thử thì cái trục z của em nó lại chạy bình thường, 2 chiều quay như nhau.
Đến đây em có 2 câu hỏi.
1. Cái nc nó còn thiếu cái gì nữa ko mà nó ko chạy đc vậy
2. Bây giờ có thể kết luận máy tính của em nó bị điên ko ah

----------


## titanhnc

câu trả lời là có thật. Mach3 bị điên cái này mình từng gặp phải, tốc độ có thể gấp 3, 4 lần so với  cài đặt , mất bước sai chiều vv... ( gở bỏ mach 3 và cài lại , chú ý , sau khi cài xong không nên chạy mach3 ngay mà chạy tets driver trước , sau đó restars máy rồi mới setup

----------


## titanhnc

BOB rất khó hỏng, trừ khi bạn vô tình làm chạm mạch gây chết opto
test bằng cách cấp nguồn cho bob không cắm lpt vào máy tính 
dùng 8 con led ( màu gì cũng được ) cắm chân - vào các cổng xuất  chân + nối đến 5 v 
sau đó cùng dùng 1 đoạn dây điện nối xuống GND đầu còn lại lần lượt châm vào các chân 1 đến 9 và xem trang thái các led
nếu các led có sự thay đổi trạng thái rõ rệt thì chuyển sang bước 2 
để nguyên các led báo trạng thái cắm lpt vào máy tính và tiến hành cài đặt
sau khi cài đặt xong cho chạy jog và theo dõi trạng thái led 
nếu là chân xung ( step ) thì các led trên các đường xung sẽ có độ sáng thay đổi theo tốc độ
các chân chiều  ( Dir ) các led sẽ thay đổi trạng thái sáng hoặc tắt ( mức 0 và mức 1 )
một điều chú ý nữa  nên setup các cổng xuất tích cực ở mức *thấp* tín hiệu xuất sẽ ổn định hơn và ít bị nhiễu hơn ( đôi khi vì cái này mà xảy ra hiện tương rớt bước bậc thang mà nhiều bạn gặp phải,vấn đề khó nhận biết là nó có lúc bị lúc không, làm nhiều bạn cứ lục đục ở phần cơ truy tìm các con ốc lỏng lẻo nhưng thật không ngờ nó lại nằm ngay trên màn hình của bạn )

----------


## linhdt1121

vâng cụ ah, chắc là do máy tính của em hay mach3 nó ko tương thích với cái main của em. e đã chuyển qua NC và từ đó đến nay nó ko thấy phát sinh gì nữa.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

NC dùng tốt cho cắt biên dạng cơ khí không bác Linhdt ???

----------


## linhdt1121

Em ko chạy nhiều món này nên ko kết luận đc cụ ah, món này cụ nên hỏi cụ Kem (solero) có lẽ sẽ đc trả lời thỏa đáng hơn. Em mới chạy có 1 lần part nhôm trên máy này mà kết quả là thiết kế 86mm, sau khi chạy xong đo đc 85,98mm, chắc là do em may mắn chứ máy em siêu cùi.

----------

